# Lingam massage?



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

What are your thoughts on lingam massage? Have you ever had one?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 26, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> What are your thoughts on lingam massage? Have you ever had one?



My thoughts? Don't google what it is without the safe search filter on...


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a hand-job with incense burning.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> What are your thoughts on lingam massage? Have you ever had one?


Since "lingam" is just an ornate way of saying "penis" with some implications of adhering to a style of tantric lovemaking.... It may be better to ask men if they have ever experienced a "tantric hand job" if that is what you are getting at. 

Otherwise it kind of comes across as if asking guys if they have ever had a handjob... which is an incredibly generic and silly question. 

In my opinion most men totally do not understand the notion of anything tantric as they are "orgasm driven" in all aspects of their sexuality. Perhaps some have seen a porno on this topic only to question why it lasts for so long perhaps thinking the guy was not really into it. Then they think all the oils and perhaps some burning incense had to be just for show, to make the porn video look all artsy fartsy. Most men just don't get it...

But I have to say that asking this forum what they think of "lingam massage" will not get you any serious answers. No one here ever discusses tantric things other than to make stupid jokes about it....

Try asking this same question on the www.reuniting.info forum and you might get some serious answers and have a better chance to learn about this topic from those that are all about slow love making and tantra. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

A properly done lingam massage is more complicated than a hand job as @badsanta is alluding to. It is much more involved and the point of it is more about the journey and not the destination. About 15 years ago my wife had a couple months off before starting a new job, she took a wine class and attended a series of seminars on tantra. From what I have experienced as a guy you must actively receive a lingam massage. You focus on your breathing you meditate and blockout all thoughts and focus on the pleasure. It takes practice and time but when done correctly by both the giver and the receiver, it can lead to an extended state of orgasmic euphoria. Really it can be like having an orgasm for 30 minutes. You both have to be really into it and committed to doing it right. Lingam massage is not a really just a hand job.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Since "lingam" is just an ornate way of saying "penis" with some implications of adhering to a style of tantric lovemaking.... It may be better to ask men if they have ever experienced a "tantric hand job" if that is what you are getting at.
> 
> Regards,
> Badsanta


Not necessarily, there is a massage called "urut batin" in Indo Malay region which has nothing to do with tantric lovemaking as you put it. It is actually performed usually by old men and is supposed to help men with their virility.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

isn't this what they call a "happy ending"?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Errr, lingam massage on a marriage forum? Really?

I actually had to google it, and had to spend a few hours explaining why lingam message was on my "new tab" page to my girlfriend. Should have heeded PaulB's warning lol.

Anyway, WTF?! Would you really allow your guy to have his willy touched and brought to the point of climax by another woman? I sure as hell wouldn't be happy with a guy massaging my girlfriend between her legs. If anything it was something I wanted for her I would google the techniques myself along with other sexual kama-sutra-like ideas.


----------

